# Looking up



## mygrain




----------



## santino

he he great thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## mygrain

santino said:
			
		

> he he great thread! :thumbsup:



Yeah, I haven't see one so obviously stated as such.  I just hope to see some fun things from it. :camera:


----------



## mygrain

two more...


----------



## LaFoto

So does this count? Although I did not place myself so directly next to the lamp post as you did?

*Link gone *


----------



## alohateam

*Link gone *


----------



## blutiful

*Link gone *


----------



## mygrain

Yo guys, these are great. keep em coming!!


----------



## mygrain




----------



## CrazyAva

I have been wanting to post a couple of pictures since last week but have just been too busy to get around to it, so here are 2..........ok......nevermind there was going to be 2 but photo bucket is wiggin out on me, I will post the other later I guess.........

*Link gone *


----------



## mygrain

:shock: Yo Cava... that's a coooool pic. Have ya tried it in B&W?


----------



## CrazyAva

No, wanna see how it looks in b&w?


----------



## mygrain

CrazyAva said:
			
		

> No, wanna see how it looks in b&w?



SURE!!


----------



## JonMikal

I had posted this before in another thread, but this one suits better:

*Link gone *


----------



## mygrain

KKKEEWWWLLL!!!!  Jon that is a great shot!!!


----------



## CrazyAva

mygrain said:
			
		

> CrazyAva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, wanna see how it looks in b&w?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SURE!!
Click to expand...

 
Sorry I just realized I never posted this for ya! Sorry..........

*Link gone *

I have a new one from this museum we went to yesterday but I haven't loaded the pics to my computer yet.......so I will get to it sooner or later


----------



## mygrain

CrazyAva said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyAva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, wanna see how it looks in b&w?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SURE!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I just realized I never posted this for ya!  Sorry..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new one from this museum we went to yesterday but I haven't loaded the pics to my computer yet.......so I will get to it sooner or later
Click to expand...


 :shock:  That's is cool!!!!


----------



## mygrain

two more ...


----------



## Nytmair

mygrain said:
			
		

> CrazyAva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyAva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, wanna see how it looks in b&w?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SURE!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I just realized I never posted this for ya!  Sorry..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new one from this museum we went to yesterday but I haven't loaded the pics to my computer yet.......so I will get to it sooner or later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :shock:  That's is cool!!!!
Click to expand...


definately! i really like that shot!!


----------



## explody pup

*Link gone *


----------



## jadin

Some impressive shots in this thread. I must say jonmikal, that's amazing.


----------



## JonMikal

thanks jadin!  mygrain - buildings make for interesting subjects, wouldn't u say? nice work!


----------



## mygrain

jonmikal said:
			
		

> thanks jadin!  mygrain - buildings make for interesting subjects, wouldn't u say? nice work!



Jon, I find myself becoming more of an urban photographer everyday...there is something about the concrete jungle, no?  BTW Thanks!  

Also Pup...great work!!! I'm glad to see more work!!!


----------



## mad_malteaser

I can't believe I didn't see this thread before!!! 

*Link gone *


----------



## JonMikal

mygrain said:
			
		

> Jon, I find myself becoming more of an urban photographer everyday...there is something about the concrete jungle, no?  BTW Thanks!



Oh how I love the "urban jungle"!   

Mad - awesome perspective!  Empire State?


----------



## mad_malteaser

Yeah. Love that building. Almost passed out getting this picture though. I was bent back double!!


----------



## mygrain

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> Yeah. Love that building. Almost passed out getting this picture though. I was bent back double!!



You can't really lay down on the sidewalk in NY ah?  Pigeon pooh up the nose...hate it when that happens.


----------



## Unimaxium

Hmmm I've got lots of "looking up" shots on film. I'll have to check and see if any are worth scanning.


----------



## Unimaxium

Ahh... turns out I've got a fairly good digital image in my image library of One Liberty Place here in Philadelphia.


----------



## mad_malteaser

mygrain said:
			
		

> You can't really lay down on the sidewalk in NY ah?  Pigeon pooh up the nose...hate it when that happens.



I hate it more when it gets in my eye!! Or on my camera!


----------



## Nytmair

just found one


----------



## mad_malteaser

Nytmair, that's an incredible shot. That sky is incredible!


----------



## trm




----------



## Nytmair

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> Nytmair, that's an incredible shot. That sky is incredible!



thanks! i added some contrast in PS and the sky started to really pop out.... i really like this shot too


----------



## SkyscraperSunset




----------



## Trig

Whoa! Why do I get dizzy looking at that?


----------



## mygrain

Great shot trm!!!


----------



## aggiezach

love that first one TRM! Is that an infrared shot or just very white buds??


Zach


----------



## trm

thanks, it's actually just really white buds. i think it's a pear tree.


and another while i'm here


----------



## cactus waltz

I took a couple of shots like these today, just for fun. Have you guys tried flipping them aorund, vertically or horizontally? You can get some really cool shots that way.


----------



## Nagala

*Link gone *


----------



## JonMikal

*Link gone *


----------



## conch

*Link gone *


----------



## thebeginning

i havent taken many of these, so here is my humble first try:

light:
*Link gone *
dark:
*Link gone *
up the middle:
*Link gone *


----------



## mentos_007

unimaxum! the shot is great! i love it


----------



## mackaveli

CrazyAva that photo kicks ass in specially in B&W total respect


----------



## skiboarder72




----------



## willg133

*Link gone *
taken with a 3 megapixel sony


----------



## Corry

I put this in the trees theme, but it goes here, too.


----------



## captain-spanky

as much as the american flag makes me uncomfortable.. that is an excellent shot Willg133!!!!  

My 'looking up' efforts...


----------



## Johnboy2978

*Links gone *


----------



## PrecociousEmber

*Link gone *


----------



## Labonte

*Link gone *


----------



## mommahnina




----------



## mommahnina




----------



## J7CK

*Link gone *


----------



## johngpt

Came across this theme and realised I had a couple photos taken just recently that would fit. So I went to photoshop and got 'em ready.

This one's looking up our chimney. I was interested in the blocks of tone and the angles.







This one was from a couple months ago, when I first got my 40D. I was sitting outside at Starbucks, playing with the on-camera flash, trying to figure out how to decrease its EV. Then I had to play in photoshop to eradicate the flash highlights from my glasses!


----------



## johngpt

Was goofing around today, and got this shot of 'looking up.'

Remember, you can pick your friends...
...and you can pick your...


----------



## LaFoto

You're so funny, John! 
I like your new contributions! 

I just remember I have some "Looking-Up"-pics, from back in 2006 when I took photos of looking up the Spinnaker Tower in Portsmouth ... and dang, now that I mean to upload them, I've deleted them from my "Websize"-folder. Hang on then...


----------



## Battou

...I got a couple...
*Link gone *







*Links gone *










*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto

Hey. Cool, Battou! Nice new additions, too!
And I meanwhile found my Cornwall-Portsmouth-IOW-LondonTPFMeet-Up-pics on DVD again and managed to downsize the Spinnaker Tower photos, so here they are, they are the ones I was thinking of:






Tower and spire of SOME church in Portsmouth whose name I forgot. Shame on me 
















If I were to look for photos that "look up", there should actually be more!


----------



## Battou

lol I forgot about this one


----------



## jdjd1118




----------



## paigegreen916

L.A. LDS Temple
Photoshop assisted


----------



## johngpt

paigegreen916 said:


> L.A. LDS Temple
> Photoshop assisted


I really like the one on the current first page of your blog. I can see how the angles and blocks of tone of this composition interested you.


----------



## floor6

*Link gone *


----------



## johngpt

Wow. That's cool.

Great movement.


----------



## floor6

Thanks a lot John! I shot a load on continous as people climbed the curve.
some guy pushing a bicycle, a lady walking a dog. That one had the clearest figure posture and position in the frame.


Another recent for this thread I guess:

*Link gone *


----------



## paigegreen916

thank you. i appriciate it.


----------



## zandman




----------



## johngpt

I'm not a real fan of shots looking up at buildings, but zandman, yours is a peach. Wonderful focus, smoothness of tone. How did you keep the shadow detail without blowing out all that highlight white?


----------



## zandman

i can't remember how i did it but the camera is on program mode according to the exif data, i didn't even know i used the program mode until i looked at the raw, lol.


----------



## johngpt

zandman said:


> i can't remember how i did it but the camera is on program mode according to the exif data, i didn't even know i used the program mode until i looked at the raw, lol.


Good thing our cameras are so intelligent!  

Can't remember whose signature says something like, 'my camera takes wonderful pictures, I just press the button.' 

At any rate, great photo!


----------



## zandman

johngpt said:


> Good thing our cameras are so intelligent!
> 
> Can't remember whose signature says something like, 'my camera takes wonderful pictures, I just press the button.'
> 
> At any rate, great photo!


 
village idiot, 
yep, guilty as charge. i don't deny i'm a noob and take crappy shots, 
i've done some editing on that image though. here's the original.


----------



## Goradiogo

*Link gone *


----------



## MartyMoose

*Link gone *


----------



## esszeeeye

LOVE SkyscraperSunset's post.

I hate billboards...


----------



## STACKflyer

By stackflyer, shot with E5200 at 2008-08-19


----------



## Toxic Toast

wow, great photos so far! lots of cool stuff to be found when you look up.


----------



## johngpt

Got one from 04Oct08, the first weekend of this year's Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta.
*Link gone *


----------



## johngpt

Got another from earlier that morning.
*Link gone *


----------



## johngpt

And one from later that morning. These friendly folks went right over our house. More can be seen about that event here.


----------



## javig999

Tower at Mt. Wilson. Its over processed I know...but wanted to change it up a bit more than normal...hope it worked...let me know...


----------



## Toxic Toast

nice javig, i think its very cool, that flare is awesome!


----------



## johngpt

javig999, nothin' like a little EMP to liven up a day!  :mrgreen:

Knowing that the intention was to heavily process makes a difference. Pretty cool.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

I'm telling you, it's not fair. Every time I resurrect some moribund theme, you come back and post great images.


----------



## LaFoto

John! :shock:
You call THEME-threads "moribund"? No, not for as long as I still come to TPF on occasion - though I seem to have found a successor in liking the Theme-threads as much as I have always liked them. Javier!


----------



## Battou

I love the themes too, I just have not had much time to get cought up on them in forever, even when I do I usually forget. I suppose now is as good a time as any.


Original TPF post  - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/165859-prime-realestate.html
Taken with Nikkor 50mm on Nikon FM, ASA 800 (uncropped 3/4 frame)




Bigger here

Original TPF post - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/133932-chirping-silhouette-revised.html
Taken (Handheld) with Vivitat 400mm on Canon EF, ASA ???




Bigger Here

Original TPF post - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/146132-life-line.html
Taken (handheld) with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 400




Bigger here

Original TPF post - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/158935-humpty-dumpty.html
Taken (Handheld) with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 200




Bigger Here

Original TPF post - (5 images) http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photojournalism-sports-gallery/146114-emergency-air-lift.html
Shot (Handheld) with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 400





Original TPF post - (5 images) http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photojournalism-sports-gallery/146114-emergency-air-lift.html
Taken with Canon 100-200 on Canon EF, ASA 400 (uncropped full frame)





Original TPF post - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/142278-wild-eagles.html
Taken (handheld) with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 800 




Bigger Here

Original TPF post - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/155896-prolly-one-most-common-birds-world.html
Taken (handheld) with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 200




Bigger Here

Original TPF post (4 images) - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/164679-hawk-vs-raven.html
taken (Handheld) with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 400




Bigger here


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> John! :shock:
> You call THEME-threads "moribund"? No, not for as long as I still come to TPF on occasion - though I seem to have found a successor in liking the Theme-threads as much as I have always liked them. Javier!


Corinna!! 

Yes, moribund, I'm afraid.

Very much like the Flying Circus dead parrot skit.    :lmao:


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Crazydad




----------



## johngpt

LOL.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## johngpt




----------



## johngpt

Hey - Athos, there's that guy with the camera again. Let's fly over and p**p on him!

No, Porthos, leave the poor guy alone. Besides, his lens is weather sealed, right Aramis?


----------



## Crazydad

Nice simple composition. And the blue is fantastic, but where's D'Artagnan?


----------



## johngpt

Crazydad said:


> Nice simple composition. And the blue is fantastic, but where's D'Artagnan?


Flew off to Constance!   :mrgreen:

And thank you!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Daki_One




----------



## johngpt




----------



## Sangetsu

Taken while walking around Tokyo last week. I've been shooting film for the last couple months, but on this particular day I decided to take my D300 out and give it some exercise.


----------



## lvcrtrs




----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## johngpt

Sangetsu said:


> Taken while walking around Tokyo last week. I've been shooting film for the last couple months, but on this particular day I decided to take my D300 out and give it some exercise.



Nicest image I've seen in awhile!


----------



## johngpt

lvcrtrs said:


>





robertwsimpson said:


>



These two really capture that looking up theme!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## loopy




----------



## johngpt




----------



## LaFoto

Here's one from earlier this year (and yes, the lens flare is annoying...):


----------



## johngpt

Top of the tree reminds me of a kid's pinwheel! Or the spiral arms of a galaxy!


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Javier!  Good stuff!


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Javier!  Good stuff!



Thanks John, I appreciate the kind words


----------



## johngpt




----------



## javier

johngpt said:


>


:thumbup: wow, this is a home run!:thumbup:


----------



## johngpt

My back yard stonehenge on the spa!

Bill Dan is the master of balancing.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## johngpt

Damn that's nice Rob!


----------



## Rob_W

Thank you, i really like these themes ...

This was always the shot i wanted to take if i got near a 59 Caddy


----------



## javier

Rob_W said:


> Thank you, i really like



Yes, I enjoy the themes very much. What I really enjoy about the themes is that I get to see others photos and it gives me ideas. I also really enjoy that most people who post in the theme based threads are more into making photographs than talking about what makes a photograph. Don't get me wrong. I like the technical stuff as much as the next person, but I prefer to make photos and more than that, I enjoy looking at others photos even more. 

Most of the theme threads here have been dead for years and it is a shame....So lets get most if not all revived here..


----------



## johngpt

Great shot Rob!

Javier echoes why I like these themed threads. They're just plain fun. And especially when a couple of the contributers have gotten a stash of appropriate photos, and they keep posting one after the other.

I've been holding off from posting at many of them, because it seems I've been the last to have posted. So I've been waiting again for others to get involved and then I'll contribute more.


----------



## LaFoto

OK, here I am. 

1. Church on a hill near Lago di Cavazzo in North Italy (seen and photographed in early April of this year)





2. And this goes without explanation - also taken while we were on vacation in Austria in April of this year (you cannot tell by my latest contributions which photos I'm finally getting up into my Flickr, now can you??? )





3. And another from that series


----------



## Rob_W

The colour is great in those

This was with my 300mm


----------



## Rob_W

This is the right spot

This is the Winter Gardens in Blackpool, i get the whole 'Film Noir' thing in my head when i see the place.
A little tinkering in Photoshop and i got it the way i originally wanted it to look.

I've been lucky enough to win a few competitions with the print of it


----------



## johngpt

La Foto, lovely!

Rob, that is a stunner!


----------



## johngpt

red balloon, white clouds by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## Rob_W

These shots are great

This was York Minster on what was a boring grey day just after Christmas last year


----------



## johngpt

Sweet rendering of York Minster Rob. You've turned dull boring into dramatic!

Question on your avatar symbol: it looks almost like a celtic version of the dao yin/yang. Does it have special significance?


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Rob_W

johngpt said:


> Sweet rendering of York Minster Rob. You've turned dull boring into dramatic!
> 
> Question on your avatar symbol: it looks almost like a celtic version of the dao yin/yang. Does it have special significance?


Cheers. As for the avatar, yes it does have meaning (very deep meaning) 
and is loosely based on the Celtic Triskele and Yin-Yang symbols.

Technically its wrong as the dots should be holes but its near enough for me ...


----------



## johngpt

And thanks Rob for the explanation.


----------



## camz

John nice shot of the sculpture! Here's one from New York in a booth I was buying my wife a knock off purse from 






edit: offcourse she new about it without me telling her lol.


----------



## javier

Great stuff folks...I will need to get out and shoot up at the sky so I can contribute here.


----------



## camz

javier said:


> Great stuff folks...I will need to get out and shoot up at the sky so I can contribute here.


 
Javier just realized I don't have much photos of the camera "looking up" myself so I had my daughter pose by the window looking up to me...lol.  There wasn't much of anything in the sky from my backyard today.


----------



## javier

camz said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff folks...I will need to get out and shoot up at the sky so I can contribute here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javier just realized I don't have much photos of the camera "looking up" myself so I had my daughter pose by the window looking up to me...lol.  There wasn't much of anything in the sky from my backyard today.
Click to expand...


Oh what a beautiful kid you have there. Well, It is time to break out my kids as well  lol...


----------



## johngpt

camz said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff folks...I will need to get out and shoot up at the sky so I can contribute here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javier just realized I don't have much photos of the camera "looking up" myself so I had my daughter pose by the window looking up to me...lol.  There wasn't much of anything in the sky from my backyard today.
Click to expand...

She's been looking up to you all her life...


----------



## camz

javier said:


> Oh what a beautiful kid you have there. Well, It is time to break out my kids as well  lol...


 


johngpt said:


> She's been looking up to you all her life...


 
Thanks alot guys, such kind words from fellow dads! :thumbup:


----------



## Rob_W

Great shot ...


----------



## javier

Found one. I shot this last year on a rare snow day up in the mountains...




ME Super, M40F/2.8, 99CENTS film


----------



## camz

Does this one count? Looking up the...


----------



## johngpt

camz!


----------



## Rob_W

Lol, Toooooo much information


----------



## camz

johngpt said:


> camz!


 
The funny thing is just I just realized there was a "looking down" thread too..maybe i'll go post this there as well


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## johngpt

Well, one of them is looking up!


----------



## johngpt

One from last October.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


You must have been here for breakfast...



I linked the word breakfast to a youtube video of the movie, _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ but rather than just showing the blue highlighted word, underlined as a link, it showed an insert with the movie in the post. What a bummer.

Is this something that happens just with a link to youtube?


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## johngpt

Rob_W said:


>



Rob, this is brilliant!


----------



## johngpt

looking up for ball by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

shelter from the storm by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## javier




----------



## wakamakulit




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

I got an email saying Lumix LS1 had posted to this thread, but nothing here apparently.
I got another email saying someone else had posted to the abstract thread but nothing there either.
I'll have to look to see if I've got something appropriate for here.


----------



## johngpt

140712t-2792.jpg


Well, he is "looking up... "





.


----------



## pez

Here's one from last night- "another waning supermoon". I was looking for an appropriate thread to stick it.


----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## limr

^^ Trippy!


----------



## johngpt

:mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto

johngpt said:


> .



Oh... this one gives me nausea... which does NOT mean I don't like it! I do!


----------



## johngpt

I think it's more effective on its side than it would have been in vertical.

:mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

stable and unstable equilibrium 03



Posted previously at another thread here, but, what the heck.




.


----------



## LaFoto

0059_Lisbon_ArcoDaRuaAugusta by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




0090_Lisbon_CalcadaDoDuque by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




0105_Lisbon_BuildingSite by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## friz1983

Domtoren by andrea.bovolo, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219

Looking up at The Freedom Tower in New York City...


----------



## Parker219

Or if you prefer, a little further away...


----------



## LaFoto

Nice to see what it looks like these days. Last I saw the spot (and my only time to ever have been to NYC, too) was more than 8 years ago, and there was nothing...




0144_12-June_Chicago by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

Dante, Homer, Milton by The Braineack, on Flickr




Martin Schott by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Such up lifting, er, looking images!









MST3K_fallopian







.


----------



## pez




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## johngpt

the juggler





.


----------



## pez




----------



## limr

Day 59 - Watching the dragon by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 50 - Gateway 2 cropped resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 37 - Mrs Parker by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Or this serious-looking guy:



Day 142 - Obidos cat closeup by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

John, that juggler reminded me of some street performers:




Day 214 - Boat by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 214 - Fire by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

And a couple from Normandy:




Day 170 - Cathedral by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 202 - Statue by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt




----------



## pez

johngpt said:


>


Looks like a bowl of soup up there.


----------



## johngpt

pez said:


> Looks like a bowl of soup up there.


Pictograph soup!
Long before alphabet soup?


----------



## limr

Day 186 - Plane by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

warp drive





.


----------



## D-B-J

Humbled by f_one_eight, on Flickr


----------



## limr

rs Leaves in the light by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Dragon by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Fred Berg said:


> View attachment 88854


Nicely seen and superbly composed.


----------



## johngpt

limr said:


> Dragon by limrodrigues, on Flickr


That curve of wing to shoulder is really cool as it echoes the curve of neck to head.


----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## johngpt

... nevermore...


.


----------



## Philmar

Prague shadows by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Abandoned grain silo - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Facade over church entrance - Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Lonja del Comercio (Chamber of Commerce) - Old Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

aspens turning in santa fe


.


----------



## Philmar

Tokyo’s Sky Tree, officially the world’s tallest tower by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Central business district of Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Marina Mandarin Hotel - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

balloon in Z clouds


.


----------



## ChiPhotog6865

IMG_3697 by tpadul, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## Christabel

What can i say dude. you done great job. LOVE PHOTOS !!!


----------



## Philmar

Yemeni architecture - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




IMG_5531 by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Roman ruins of Jerash, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




natural bridge - Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Birds on the streetlamp by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Evening on the rock by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

I need to start shooting more photos skewed to looking up!






picnic table at the arroyo


.


----------



## limr

Yes, yes you do, John 

I almost forgot about this one:



Bull 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Montevideo Metropolitan Cathedral - Uruguay by Phil Marion, on Flickr




CN Tower by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Supertree Grove at Gardens by the Bay - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Looking up through the cocoon…






.


----------



## Philmar

Brooklyn Bridge by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Marina Mandarin Hotel - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Wave Swinger - Canadian National Exhibition by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

moon beyond the steeple


.


----------



## Capeesh

[/ATTACH] 


 Partial eclipse over Dundee Scotland today 20th March


----------



## Philmar

L'église de la Madeleine - Paris by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Kyoto temple roof by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Grand mud mosque of Djenne at twilight - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




stork's nest on Roman ruins of Volubilis, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Glass staircase - Apple Store, Manhattan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Energy One building, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rotunda of Capitol Hill - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## funwitha7d

some beautiful image there Philmar wow


----------



## johngpt

Chapel of the Holy Cross 


.


----------



## Philmar

funwitha7d said:


> some beautiful image there Philmar wow


Thanks F.


----------



## Philmar

Chandelier in Teatro Solis - Montevideo, Uruguay by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## manny212

Elevator by mannyher1, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

up!


.


----------



## johngpt

montezuma's castle


.


----------



## limr

Nope, not creepy. Not creepy at all.




rs Creepy Uncle Sam by limrodrigues, on Flickr<script async src="//widgets.flickr.com/embedr/embedr.js" charset="utf-8"></script>




rs Santa&#x27;s nose by limrodrigues, on Flickr<script async src="//widgets.flickr.com/embedr/embedr.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## johngpt

Leonore, I guess I haven't posted this before, but yours reminded me of it…




hmm, I think I'd like to buy a car, how 'bout you? 


Inflatable ad device from auto sales lot. Made me wanna buy a car.

.


----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## johngpt

Nice Fred.


----------



## johngpt

just another social climber


.


----------



## johngpt

Fred, great framing and exposure.


----------



## johngpt

ground hog day 2011 


.


----------



## Bryston3bsst




----------



## scooter2044

ferriswheel5 by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr




skycoaster1 by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr




skycoaster4 by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

lone balloon october sky 


.


----------



## scooter2044

dogwood canopy by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

rockpath by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## The_Traveler




----------



## limr

A slightly different angle of a shot I posted in the Black and White Gallery:




Tower by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Ponce Lighthouse Fla USA.


----------



## Philmar

The high road to the CN Tower by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Commerce Court North - Toronto Doors Open by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

shaded fence 


.


----------



## woolybear




----------



## Philmar

Ornate ceiling of L&#x27;opera - Paris by Phil Marion, on Flickr




stork in flight - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

_Under the WW_ by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mehrangarh Fort - Jodphur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




tv antennae - sunrise in Amman, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




green with envy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




pigeon admiring architecture and view of Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




brass lamp and ceiling of Mausoleum of Mohammed V - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Old National Assembly - Phnom Penh, Cambodia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunshine, flower, and bee


.


----------



## johngpt

several stories


.


----------



## Philmar

downtown Manhattan and Brooklyn Bridge by Phil Marion, on Flickr




stork in flight - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Moai of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Construction adjacent to Hydro One by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Flatiron building - New York, New York by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Swing ride blurred - Canadian National Exhibition by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sensō-ji (金龍山浅草寺) ancient Buddhist temple located in Asakusa, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Looking Up Eyes by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Hawks Cay Resort






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

new mexico sky


.


----------



## limr

Here's one I'd totally forgotten about.




rs Attic window by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

limr said:


> Here's one I'd totally forgotten about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rs Attic window by limrodrigues, on Flickr



How cool to come across something this moody!


----------



## johngpt

up and away 


.


----------



## limr

johngpt said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one I'd totally forgotten about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rs Attic window by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool to come across something this moody!
Click to expand...


Yeah, the Northeast is pretty rotten with spooky places - and luckily a lot of them are close enough for pictures! 



johngpt said:


> up and away
> 
> 
> .



Hope he's got a good grip!


----------



## Philmar

Lobby ceiling inside the Theatro Municipal of Rio de Janeiro by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Palm lined street in the Jardim Botânico do Rio de Janeiro by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ceiling and skylight of Fundação Biblioteca Nacional - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

[url=https://flic.kr/p/x28sFv]
	
[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/x28sFv]out of reach[/URL]


.


----------



## Philmar

whimsical - nice!!!  ^^^^


----------



## Philmar

Toronto City Hall on a windy afternoon by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ceiling at Hart House&#x27;s World War veteran memorial - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

a way out


.


----------



## Philmar

Latte and Java anxiously look to see who stepped in the house by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Windy day on Bay Street by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

balloon and clouds


.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

[url=https://flic.kr/p/xPMkDJ]
	
[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/xPMkDJ]into the gap[/URL]


.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

An optical illusion. You are actually looking down.


----------



## jcdeboever

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 122526
> 
> An optical illusion. You are actually looking down.


Excellent.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Knox College ceiling - Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Former Don Jail - Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Osgoode Hall atrium ceiling - Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Condo living - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




New construction at Bay and Lakeshore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Jefferson Memorial - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Fred von den Berg,

Well framed, concept and execution!


----------



## johngpt

dawn patrol?


.


----------



## Philmar

sunrise and statue of Francois de Montmorency-Laval - La Ville de Quebec by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Swing ride at the Canadian National Exhibition by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Osaka Castle by Phil Marion, on Flickr




mosque minaret - Sayun, yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Love the textures in the Sayun minaret.

I'm astounded that Batman's other alter ego is that of Francois de Montmorency-Laval!


----------



## johngpt

snow in the sandias 


.


----------



## Philmar

Nice - the snow gives it an infrared look.
Where are the Sandias?


----------



## Philmar

Chandelier at the Venetian - Las Vegas by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Nice - the snow gives it an infrared look.
> Where are the Sandias?


Hi Phil. This is infrared! Shot through a 720nm IR filter on my fuji x100.
And the Sandia Mountains are here in Albuquerque. They form the eastern boundary of the city, with a markedly steep west face that looks down on ABQ, and a gentle sloping east side with forests and even a ski area. From just north of Albuquerque, in Bernalillo the view of the Sandia Mtns illustrates the English translation of the name.

Watermelon Mountains.

From Bernalillo at sunset, the west face often lights up with a pink to red glow, while one can also see the green eastern slope. Like a watermelon that's been quartered length wise.


----------



## johngpt

tree tops


.


----------



## Philmar

cliffside pygmy graves - Dogon escarpment, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Toronto City Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

aspen, stone, and snow


----------



## Parker219

Washington Monument


----------



## Philmar

Toronto-Dominion Centre by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Old warehouse - Distillery District, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## HughGuessWho

Chattanooga Choo Choo Terminal Ceiling


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Bas relief and frescoed ceiling in the Doge&#x27;s Palace (Palazzo Ducale) - Venice, Italy- Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

(these have been in before in other galleries, but not as 1x1 crops)


----------



## Philmar

last one is ELECTRIC!!!


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Philmar said:


> last one is ELECTRIC!!!



Thanks. I'll be getting a 15x15 print made later today; if it comes out well, perhaps a larger print from a lab to frame and hang.


----------



## jcdeboever

Super nice


----------



## Philmar

The plumber&#x27;s purgatory that is TTC Leslie Street Barn - Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tokyo’s Sky Tree, officially the world’s tallest tower by Phil Marion, on Flickr




I&#x27;m just saying, ONE of us needs to lose some weight - Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Royal Bank Plaza, &amp; Toronto-Dominion Centre by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

jcdeboever said:


> Super nice



Thanks.


----------



## Philmar

Las Vegas hotel seen through a skylight by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Gilded gold mosiac ceiling of Basilica di San Marco (Saint Mark&#x27;s Basilica) - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Colourful houses in Bundi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Gurudwara Sikh temple - Pushkar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Agra Fort detail by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

That Agra Fort detail is so Escher-esque!


----------



## johngpt

hot air balloon and clouds 17Jul16


.


----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> That Agra Fort detail is so Escher-esque!



Bit more painful to look at than Escher


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Camel hams it up next to midway rides of the Pushkar Camel Fair - Pushkar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dome in the mosque next to the Taj Mahal - Agra, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

rusty tipped page 


.


----------



## Philmar

Staircase -  National Portrait Gallery, Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The historic Grand Opera House and Hotel Inglaterra - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Lovely images Phil. I wish I had more that illustrate looking up. Here in New Mexico, we do a fair amount of looking up at hot air balloons. My apologies if this is getting redundant. 





balloon against the clouds 17Jul16


.


----------



## Philmar

Dome of the Capitolio - Havana by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

up, not yet away


Yet another looking up at a hot air balloon. We get a fair amount of that here in New Mexico.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Braineack

cool shot.   but your sensor is a little dirty


----------



## johngpt

flight, three modes 


Wish I had something other than just looking up at balloons, but this is what I have.


----------



## pez

The Moon and Jupiter, tonight , with 300mm and 1.4x- just seeing if I could get both in one frame





With same setup (420mm), a 1:1 of Jupiter, with pixel shift applied- can see two bands


----------



## johngpt

vigas shadows and windows


.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nixon FM, AIS 50mm 1.8. Tmax 100


----------



## jcdeboever

Sitting down to have a Greek coffee, looked up in this vintage building from my seat.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_0390.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## orf




----------



## orf

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## yamaha pat

From my Balcony.


----------



## Philmar

Gatineau Hot Air Balloon Festival by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sandamuni Temple - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tourist dwarfed by massive reclining Buddha of Maha Bodhi Ta Htaung in Monywa, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Inside Buddhist temple atop Mandalay Hill, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Stupas and decorative htis - Kakku, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Gold gilded stupa at sunset - Sagaing, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## yamaha pat

Ice 

 crystals in the sky.


----------



## Philmar

Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Breezy85




----------



## johngpt

Tik-Tok at the Southwest Chocolate & Coffee Fest

.


----------



## johngpt

about to unfurl 

.


----------



## Philmar

Spider and the Mori Building by Phil Marion, on Flickr




dome of the Capitolio - Havana by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

How does one know if a butterfly is actually looking up?




unusual closed wing pose

.


----------



## Philmar

IMG_2236 by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Glass dome of Galleria Vittorio Emanuele in Milan, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Siena Duomo interior by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Unloading a chickenbus under looming Agua Volvano - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

NM Museum of Art

.


----------



## Fujidave

Testing full zoom by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The Look Down by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Reflections by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Helicopter by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Cessna by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Two Face by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Sat down when Rosa walked past, so looked up and snap.


----------



## Fujidave

Ye Olde Lighting by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Brighton Zip by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Prince Regent by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

St Pauls Steeple by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

johngpt said:


> about to unfurl
> 
> .


Lovely angle....


----------



## Philmar

Zipline ride scaffolding silhouette at dusk - Canadian National Exhibition, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Condo living - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Tank House Lane balconies - Distillery District Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


You spin me right round -  Canadian National Exhibition by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Waterfalls inside the Cloud Forest building - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cristo Redentor (Christ the Redeemer) statue atop Corcovado  Mountain - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Siena&#x27;s landmark Mangia Tower by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## johngpt

go fly a kite

.


----------



## Philmar

la Ville de Quebec by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

You spin me right round -  Canadian National Exhibition by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ghats of Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

High narrow medieval street in Siena by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

hoodoo silhouette

.


----------



## Philmar

Carnival days by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Carnival days by Phil Marion, on Flickr



I suspect this was a bear to try to get the exposure right. Avoiding clipped highlights here was phenomenally accomplished Phil.


----------



## johngpt

towers on the north crest trail

.


----------



## snowbear

DSC_2287.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

I'll scratch your back

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Very good title, John.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Illumination


----------



## Philmar

Palacio de Gobierno - Merida by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Brío

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## johngpt

majestic 

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

That is a beautiful creature John. Yours?


----------



## johngpt

This is who eHarmony suggested might be an appropriate life partner for me...

(actually from our ABQ Biopark)


----------



## Philmar

Palacio Cantón - Meridia, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Tropicalmemories

Macau


----------



## johngpt

photinia near St James Tea Room

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

pasadena church

Interesting. In this preview as I'm editing the post, the image shows. But looking at the post in the Looking Up thread, there is a symbol with a large X on it. I wonder what's going on?


----------



## johngpt

pasadena church 

Third try...


----------



## Philmar

Long exposure of R.C. Harris Filtration plant by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Long exposure of R.C. Harris Filtration plant by Phil Marion, on Flickr


How appropriate that a filtration plant had a "long" exposure...


----------



## johngpt

over head

.


----------



## Philmar

Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower - Nishi-Shinjuku district, Tokyo by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Toronto towers by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 178957


Zulu, outstanding!


----------



## johngpt

window cleaning day at the hospital

.


----------



## zulu42

johngpt said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178957
> 
> 
> 
> Zulu, outstanding!
Click to expand...

Very nice of you to say!


----------



## Philmar

Steam Whistle Brewery - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Parroquia de San Nicolás de Bari y San Pedro Mártir by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Parroquia de San Nicolás de Bari y San Pedro Mártir by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Phenomenal photo Phil.


----------



## johngpt

rooftop serenade

.


----------



## Philmar

Las Arenas de Barcelona Shopping Centre by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Looking up a column of the La Lonja de la Seda - Valencia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

From the courtyard of Casa Milà - Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

at the Very Large Array 

.


----------



## Philmar

Empire State Building by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD) - Washington DC by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Empire State Building by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr



Phil this dark lower section really knocks my socks off!


----------



## johngpt

aspen vista yellow and red

Mostly I wanted to see what a 7 shot portrait orientation pano would look like.

.


----------



## Philmar

Asaksa, Tokyo by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

an unusual sight, balloon behind cloud

Here in New Mexico we look up at quite a few of these, but it's rare to see a cloud below a balloon that is as low in elevation as this.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

La Sagrada Familia - Barcelona by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

walking the arroyo

I'm afraid I've got some more of these looking up at balloon shots.

.


----------



## zulu42

johngpt said:


> I'm afraid I've got some more of these looking up at balloon shots.



It's the looking down ones that are harder to come by


----------



## johngpt

snowbear said:


> spam reported


Thank you for reporting.


----------



## Philmar

Distillery District - Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dawn over street in Valladolid, Mexico by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

zulu42 said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I've got some more of these looking up at balloon shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the looking down ones that are harder to come by
Click to expand...





balloon festival - Gatineau, Quebec by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr




balloon festival - Gatineau, Quebec by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Reach for the sky - Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

cirrusly great fiesta morning 

.


----------



## Philmar

cirrusly !!


----------



## Philmar

Through the streetlamp lights by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Union Station - Toronto by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

I live vicariously through your photos Phil!


----------



## johngpt

aspens from the unnamed creek near Big Tesuque

.


----------



## Philmar

Bridgepoint Active Healthcare is a complex care and rehabilitation hospital in Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Gardyloo

Seattle


----------



## Philmar

Steel and glass by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Looking west from Ontario Place by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

hoodoos and fog at Kasha-Katuwe

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

condo living - St. Clair West by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Shayne Dark’s bold “Double Vision” sculpture outside X Condos by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Spider and the Mori Building by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

early morning kasha-katuwe

.


----------



## Philmar

CN Tower by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Prince Edward Viaduct by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early morning beach volleyball in Canada in November - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Distillery District&#x27;s Christmas Market by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Domed roof of Mercat Central -  The Central Market of Valencia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez

Drone selfie


----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## SquarePeg

Spring blooms at the Boston Public Garden by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Philmar

GM9A7780 by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Condoland by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Storm clouds descend upon Billy Bishop Airport by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tear down of the Gardiner eastbound ramps by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Celestun church bells by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Love at first site by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Bay-Adelaide Centre and Scotia Plaza by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Va Beach Run by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter




----------



## Philmar

Glass and clouds by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

City Hall getting dressed for Christmas by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Glass and steel by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Hardus Nameous




----------



## Philmar

Crescent moon over the CN Tower by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ceiling of La Sagrada Familia - Barcelona by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## gk fotografie

.


----------



## Philmar

Toronto City Hall by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ceiling of St Paul's Basilica - Toronto by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Clock inside RC Harris Water Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------

